

Your Startup Sucks - mdouglas
http://www.startupswami.com/2009/09/your-startup-sucks.html

======
rooshdi
I like and appreciate the motivating aspect of this article from the
perspective of the startup founder. As for the perspective of all those
looking in from the outside, one has to realize their criticism comes as a
result of the fact that most startups eventually fail, as it is extremely
difficult for a startup to succeed over the long term. However, I do agree
with the author that one must focus on the task at hand in the process of
cultivating a startup because sometimes one person may see something special
that millions or even billions do not.

------
dystopia
I almost stopped reading halfway through. Glad I read to the end. He's right
on.

------
leftnode
Yes, I agree, you should generally ignore the naysayers, the ones who say
"don't do it", "it'll never happen", "this is going nowhere", etc. However,
don't immediately write them off. They may actually have some valid points and
they should be considered. Sure, you don't have to halt process on your idea,
but it can and should force you to re-analyze everything.

If these naysayers completely stop you from continuing your startup, chances
are you're not cut out to run one.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
I agree.

The hard part about listening to negative feedback is knowing what to ignore
and what to pay attention to.

------
edw519
_If you believe you can do it, that's the only thing that matters._

Believing is a necessary but hardly sufficient condition. Ironically, almost
everything OP mentions before the missing </sarcasm> flag matters too.

------
wyclif
_If you don't fix each and every one of them there is no way you can get the
"early adopters" to use your product. And you know that you need the early
adopters if you ever have the chance to cross over the chasm to the mainstream
user._

Tell that to Twitter. Nothing to see here, move along.

~~~
flooha
His point, at the end, was to ignore all the naysayers, so he actually agrees
with you.

~~~
mdouglas
Uh huh. Perfect example.

